# Rabbit jumping on babies!!



## love.the.bunnies (May 20, 2012)

My rabbit Maisy keeps jumping in and out of the nesting box. And she steps on the babies and they squeak ALOT. Also, she began to dig in her nesting box as if she was burying the babies! HELP!! I don't want the babies to be hurt!


----------



## Bonnie Lee (May 20, 2012)

I've seen in other peoples rabbitries the mother stepping on her babies a lot and it didn't seem to hurt them. But I'm really unsure sorry. 

and I have no idea about the burying thing but is she trying to cover them to keep them warmer maybe?

I'm really sorry I'm no help. I hope somebody can comment on here to give you some advice. good luck


----------



## Trigger101 (May 20, 2012)

Trigger stepped on her babies a few times and it didn't hurt the babies. i did make sure her nails wern't too long though and kept up with them and if I though there a little too long I just trimmed them a tiny bit. I don't know if others do this but I did. I did catch her also covering them up or make the nesting bigger if I had just messed with them and didn't put them back in the "hole".


----------



## majorv (May 20, 2012)

Is this her first litter? They're only 1-2 days old aren't they? We had a couple of does who were overly anxious with their first litter. You might try moving the babies to the back of the nestbox so she won't step on them, but then try to keep activity to a minimum around her. Keep them in a quiet area and try not to hang around them too much. She may settle down.


----------



## love.the.bunnies (May 20, 2012)

I put a cover over her cage and it seemed to have calmed her down. I believe now that she dig and little area for the kits to stay in, cause thats where they are now. So I'm relived. They all got fed. Some more than others.


----------



## Nela (May 23, 2012)

I had a foster that did that but it was later so by then she was getting a tad tired frm all those babies clinging to her. Lol. I made her a shelf so she could get out of their reach and that settled it. Thankfully, despite all the trampling the babies had endured, there were no injuries.

Giggles was a very protective mum and she made the nesting as padded as possible and as deep as possible so that Rolo wouldn't get out. Good thing she did too, since Rolo was an only baby and would have chilled very quickly as she was born in October. She was constantly fussing over her! Mama rabbits sure can be sweet!


----------

